# Target panic



## Legolas37 (10 mo ago)

Anyone have any tips on how to deal with target panic?


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

A lot of target panic can be solved by doing your shot routine in separate steps.
Drive by shooting is not separating aiming & release activation.
Come to anchor 
Put the pin in the middle 
Wrap your finger around the trigger 
Start to squeeze 
4 separate steps


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Agreed. TP is created when we are too focused on the outcome and not the process, or completely lack a process. Most people get to anchor and throw away the entire rest of their shot by rushing the rest of their “steps”. Relearning how to hold on target without releasing is key. Shoot exclusively at a blank bale for a while to focus on the feel rather than the outcome. Then practice rotationally aiming and eventually shoot for a while at a non-traditional target that is the same size as your center. Draw circles around the outer rings on a paper face and do hold and let down drills. I also slice up a pool noodle and use toothpicks to attach to the bale in a clock type formation and call out which one to aim at, then let down, then aim and hold and release. Rewire your brain to trust that you can hold on target. We have all been through this. Good luck!


----------



## Isaac78 (10 mo ago)

Legolas37 said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to deal with target panic?


Elk shape and Joel Turner have some good videos together on how to overcome this. There are also a couple of videos by Levi Morgan on the Bow Life TV YouTube channel that I have found helpful for me. Most of it just comes down to talking yourself through the shot process more than the aiming process and lots of repetition.


----------



## Isaac78 (10 mo ago)

Shooting my bow today and thought of this post. Something I’ve started to do courtesy of Joel Turner is telling myself no, I’m not shooting this arrow until I am completely on target with my finger all the way around the trigger. I repeat this until I am steady and then tell myself slow over and over until it shoots. Gaining the ability to control what your brain is thinking is definitely the key to shooting steadily.


----------



## bjgoode (Jul 11, 2020)

Legolas37 said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to deal with target panic?


Yes, Get a hinge/back tension release immediately! I struggled with TP for years and tried everything (Blind bale shooting, visualization, listening to relaxation messaging, shooting at large Bullseye at close range) and it wasn't until I purchased a hinge/back tension style release and rigged my kids Genesis bow that I resolved a 6-8 year TP issue. Get a Genesis bow or crank your bow way down. (I setup my genesis with a peep & sight just like my hunting setup but the peak weight was like 25 lbs.) Start at 5-8 yards from target and learn the process of shooting a good hinge/back style release. Since the release delivers a surprise shot (you cannot anticipate the shot like you can with a wrist strap-trigger release) you eventually get comfortable holding on the target and lose the sensation to either punch the trigger or lock off the bullseye while you throw the pin on target and punch the trigger. Not only did this solve my TP issues but I shoot better today than I've ever shot. There is a reason most tournament archers shoot back tension style releases and the ones shooting wrist strap releases incorporate the back tension -pull through the shot approach. Today I shoot a Silverback release (the release fires when you build enough pressure by pulling through the shot) and a Carter "like mike" wrist strap release (I set the tension firm, wrap my finger around the trigger, between the first and second knuckle and execute the shot by driving my elbow directly away from the arrow....never squeezing the trigger) Please try the hinge/back tension release approach you will be amazed.


----------



## Legolas37 (10 mo ago)

bjgoode said:


> Yes, Get a hinge/back tension release immediately! I struggled with TP for years and tried everything (Blind bale shooting, visualization, listening to relaxation messaging, shooting at large Bullseye at close range) and it wasn't until I purchased a hinge/back tension style release and rigged my kids Genesis bow that I resolved a 6-8 year TP issue. Get a Genesis bow or crank your bow way down. (I setup my genesis with a peep & sight just like my hunting setup but the peak weight was like 25 lbs.) Start at 5-8 yards from target and learn the process of shooting a good hinge/back style release. Since the release delivers a surprise shot (you cannot anticipate the shot like you can with a wrist strap-trigger release) you eventually get comfortable holding on the target and lose the sensation to either punch the trigger or lock off the bullseye while you throw the pin on target and punch the trigger. Not only did this solve my TP issues but I shoot better today than I've ever shot. There is a reason most tournament archers shoot back tension style releases and the ones shooting wrist strap releases incorporate the back tension -pull through the shot approach. Today I shoot a Silverback release (the release fires when you build enough pressure by pulling through the shot) and a Carter "like mike" wrist strap release (I set the tension firm, wrap my finger around the trigger, between the first and second knuckle and execute the shot by driving my elbow directly away from the arrow....never squeezing the trigger) Please try the hinge/back tension release approach you will be amazed.


I just ordered a new bow and getting a back tension release of some kind is something I have been wanting to try for a while now


----------



## jmannas (Jan 7, 2022)

Second the Joel Turner (ShotIQ) suggestions above. Search podcasts that have him speak about his deliberate process (there are 3-4 that intro ShotIQ - his school). Listen to it a couple times. Practice making decisions throughout the entire process of the shot. Pull the trigger at a speed you control and could stop at any point. Master that trigger control by using focus on the trigger process - note this isn’t punching the trigger. Changing release types isn’t a sure fire win. You can yank a back tension, too


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Shot IQ is money well spent and can go a long way to get you shooting well. Having a coach nearby to help you would be very beneficial. Make sure the coach knows about TP, if they talk blank bale shooting find someone else.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Legolas37 said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to deal with target panic?



Yes... Actually describe what is going on. TP has a different definition, with a different cause and different resolution for everyone. "Target panic" is an umbrella term, covers a lot of issues but actually describes nothing. 

This description will do two things, first help focus advice on techniques that might actually help instead of a bunch of random "this works for me" which could only make things worse; and more importantly two it helps you specifically identify what the issue is in your shot... Can't fix the problem if you don't know what it is. 

Joel Turner and Shot IQ is a good program, but it's not for everyone... It won't work for you, you have to work for it, and some people just can't get into the mindset of closed loop processing, and SIQ will never work for them. 

Many will say a hinge, tension-style, or other release... May work until your mind learns to evaluate that mechanical as well, then you're right back into your TP problem. Trying to fix a mental problem with a mechanical solution doesn't resolve TP; If you can't fix your shot process such that you can pick up any style release and shoot it without TP, you haven't "cured" it. 

But again, there are no fixes until you know the actual problem; then you can task analyze your shot and work on those tasks that influence your execution problem/s.


----------



## deek104 (6 mo ago)

I had tp for around 6 years usual stuff trying to get the pin on the target it always ended up just under the spot and no matter how hard I tried could not lift my bow arm up it felt like the bow weighed a million tons also flinching so I got a hinge back tension release and bingo the tp it just disappeared gone i could put the pin on the spot no problem so am going to shoot with the back tension release from now on and might go back to a thumb trigger if I feel confident enough


----------



## The_Supporter (Sep 27, 2020)

I've been reading up and yeah these are really good. I've been trying to shoot on one foot and it actually helped keep my focus on the center. Perhaps try that.


----------

